# Do cheery shrimp and amano shrimp mate?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have 2 amano shrimp in my tank but id like to add a cherry shrimp and a crystal red shrimp or orange shrimp to the tank... I dont want anything mating in the tank and i know its hard to tell if theyre males or females- sooo if i keep only one of each will that keep them from being able to mate? Or can a red mate with an amano and so forth? 
Once i know then ill have to find a few that are big enuff so my fish wont eat them  my amanos are an inch long and the shrimps at the stores i checked were too small 
*GuppyLove*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes they do mate. They form into the 'cherry amano shrimp' when bred, two times the appetite, twice as strong, and twice as fast.   

More power then the Voltron shrimp breed.  

I kid, I kid! Hehe.. no they can't breed. They only mate with thier own kind. Only the Voltron shrimp shrimp can breed with 6 shrimp to form one powerful shrimp. 

Hehehe

You have to becareful with them those because thier left claws are north and right claws are south. See here.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

wow, someone had a little too much sugar in their coffee...

Anyways, yeah like Aquaneko said, if you keep all those shrimps in the same tank, they won't interbreed.

Here's a useful link if you ever wonder about compatability.
http://www.planetinverts.com/Will These Shrimp Interbreed.html


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

No need to be concerned about shrimp breeding. Any hatchlings will get eaten.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Yes they do mate. They form into the 'cherry amano shrimp' when bred, two times the appetite, twice as strong, and twice as fast.
> 
> More power then the Voltron shrimp breed.
> 
> ...


LOLL!! i was tripping when i was reading the first sentence! almost made me set up a cherry amano breeding thank LOL!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That was funny, AquaNeko 

GuppyLove, fishes in your tank will be a problem for shrimp to breed. Newborn shrimplets are so small that almost any adult fish can and will eat them. Look at Safe Tankmates for Shrimp article. Almost any fishes are danger. Well planted tank with a lot of hiding places will help shrimplets to survive, but this is no guaranty.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Amano shrimp need brackish water to successfully hatch. Cherry shrimp will probably die in brackish water.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm still waiting on my Voltron shrimp.   

Nothing really is 100%. I have read before either on otocinclus.com or Robyn's webpage that one of them observed an otocat injesting an egg before. Granted the oto is not going to inhail all the eggs but probably a 5% chance it may happen but still that would mean ~95% survival rate of the bred RCS if water conditions are correct from all I've read. I lost almost all of my RCS I got from Jamesren when my z.danios picked them all to death. I only got 1 RCS left. If I did not check my tank after dark on my day off I would not have seen the z.danios picking them like nuts in when the lights are off. I guess the reason why I did not see the bodies was mostly because it was hidden in the java moss and most of the body was eaten.  

I'm sure if I had a larger population of RCS then the birth/recover rate would be better but with 10 then to 1 I got that last RCS out fast. I also lost the only CRS Jamesren gave me to the z.danios.     

I think the reason why the z.danios got fiesty on the shrimp was they got conditioned to live food when I was breeding giant mealworms during the winter holidays and fed them the small 1cm'ers before they grew too big for the z.danios to eat them and the z.danios may have thought the RCS/CRS was food then. 

If I had a larger population then I'd try it again and see if they could co exsist as I will have replenishing stock but with a almost wipe out I'm not till I can get some more RCS.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol Aquaneko I was believing that at first since I don't know alot about shrimp lol  
thanks for all the replies everyone!! I think Ill add a couple more shrimp to My tank now  
*GuppyLove*


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

All of you are actually wrong. Look at the scientific names of both:

Amano: Caridina multidentata 

Orange Bee: Caridina cf. cantonensis "Orange Bee"
Crystal Red: Caridina cf. cantonensis sp. "Crystal Red"

They share the same genus and therefore can interbreed. Albeit Amanos need Brackish, if a male amano impregnates a female orange bee then it's possible that they skip the larval stage, depending on which gene it dominant. However, it is possible that they produce sterile offspring. I've never heard of Amano Orange Bee hybrids or Amano Crystal Red hybrids, so hopefully someone can bring some more insight.

If you're worried about them mating, most stores stock all female Red Cherry Shrimp. I'm not sure about other shrimp though.


----------

